# air alert vert program



## baseballdude217 (Nov 22, 2003)

anybody here have it and would like to post it?

Or if u dont have it hwta have u heard of it, as in how many inches and did it make u a "quicker" person?


thank you,
Philbert


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 22, 2003)

Air Alert II - The Complete Vertical Jump Program 

This is what will increase your vertical. You need to drink lots of water, about 8-10 cups a 
day, it cleans your system and increases muscle growth. 

Workout Chart 
week1
Leapups CalfRaises Stepups Thrustups Burnouts 
2x25reps 2x10reps 2x10reps 2x15reps 1x100 
week 2. 
1x50reps 2x20reps 2x15reps 2x20reps 1x200 
week 3. 
1x75reps 2x25reps 2x15reps 2x25reps 1x300 
week 4.
1x75reps 2x30reps 2x20reps 2x30reps 1x400 
week 5.
2x50reps 2x35reps 2x20reps 2x35reps 1x500 
week 6.
1x100reps 2x40reps 2x25reps 2x40reps 1x600 
week 7.
1x125reps 2x45reps 2x25reps 2x50reps 1x700 
week8.
2x75reps 2x50reps 2x30reps 2x60reps 1x800 
week 9.
2x100reps 2x55reps 2x30reps 2x70reps 1x900 
week 10.
2x125reps 2x60reps 2x35reps 2x80reps 1x1000 
week 11. 
2x150reps 2x65reps 2x35reps 2x90reps 1x1100 
week 12. 
2x200reps 2x70reps 2x40reps 2x100reps1x1200 

Leapups - Stand with your feet shoulder width apart, and jump up looking straight ahead. Come down about 1/4 of the way and jump right back up. This completes one leapup.

Calf raises - Stand on something so that your heels are not touching anything, stairs, a book etc. Go all the way up and come slowly down. Do one leg, then the other, this completes one set. 

Stepups - Get a sturdy chair or bench, put one leg on the chair, and push yourself off the chair with your one leg. While in the air, switch legs, put the leg that was on the ground on the bench, the leg that was on the bench on the ground. Do the specified number of reps on each leg. 

Thrust ups - stand with your feet shoulder width apart, and lock your knees.  Then jump up just by using your calves, only bending at the ankles. As soon as your land, go right back up. This completes one thrust ups. You can use your arms if you want. 

Burnouts - Stand in the same position as thrust ups, and go up as high as your can on your toes. Then jump up only using the sides of your thighs and your toes - you must stay as high on your toes as possible throughout the exercise.  You can use your arms too. 

The workout must be followed in this order: 
Warming up (jumping jacks, running in place) 
Stretching 
Leapups 
Calf Raises 
Stepups 
Thrust ups 
Burnouts 
Cooling down. To cool down simply stretch out again at the end of the program. 

The workout is designed to be followed 5 days a week, Monday through Friday, with Saturday and Sunday as resting periods. Note - your vertical will decrease after doing Air Alert II, this is normal and exactly what you want. You will see an increase the 7th day. Losing your vertical means that your muscles are 
fatigued because you are working them hard and they are growing.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 22, 2003)

Basically looks like a plyometric training regimen which generally do work.  The only thing I would be careful of are the thrust ups and burnouts, especially if you have strong calves.  They tell you to keep your knees locked which I probably would not do.  I would keep them locked, jump with the calves, and then land with slightly bent knees, then lock your knees for the next rep.

I would see this helping increase your vertical jump and the "jump" off the line you get just as you start a sprint.  If you are an infielder, I would add some hand eye drills since it really doesn't matter if you are quick off the line if you see the ball come off the bat too late.


----------



## baseballdude217 (Nov 22, 2003)

*wow, thats great*

thank you, and yes i am a shortstop and i relaly need to work on my speed if i want to go to college and play the infield.  Thank you a lot.

can u answer another question though...

Right now i am in the second week of practice for basketball, which the season last for about 4 months i think, late Feb. early March.

THEN AFTER THAT Baseball will start immediatley, so how could i get this program in? I have a class during school where i work out everyday for about 50 minutes, but in that class we have to do the teachers Program not one of our own.

So what would u recommend?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 22, 2003)

You should be able to squeeze this in somewhere, you don't really need to be in a gym.  Personally, I would do it outside or, if you have high ceilings, in your room.  When do games start for Basketball?  I would say if they don't start right away, I would start the program now.  There are actually 3 Air Alert Vert programs out there, I believe they are to be done on a consistent basis with a week or 2 break between, but I could be wrong.  I would talk to your Basketball coach and tell him you are interested in doing this, he may want to incorporate it into practices or, at the very least, let you lower your output in practice in order to save it for this.  BTW, it should take you around 30 mins to do this program including the warm up and cool down.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 22, 2003)

I used this program back in the day and it helped me out alot. My vert went up a couple of inches and got me above the rim.  I think they are to be done every day. at least thats what mine had me doing.


----------



## baseballdude217 (Nov 22, 2003)

*burnouts?*

So for those do u simply just jump as high as u can off your toes repeadily?


----------



## baseballdude217 (Nov 23, 2003)

bumpers


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 23, 2003)

Yes


----------



## MeLo (Nov 23, 2003)

i dont think air alert works very well though.... before that when i was around 12 i only had a 28' vertical. Gosh i thought you had to be born for it to jump high. Now im 15 with a 39' vertical. I didnt do the air alert full program,looks retarded. I just had my regular basketball training. You have to be born with it to jump high!


----------



## gr81 (Nov 23, 2003)

things like plyometrics can stimulate the fast twitch fibers in your calves and hams, which is the premise behind air alert. There are the type of muscle fibers that are responsible for short intense bursts of speed and a vertical jump. Are they going to do crazy things for you, no. Genetics are genetics of course. But you can utilize these training methods and see good results. I guarantee that pro Bbal players incorporate plyos into their workouts.


----------



## MeLo (Nov 23, 2003)

btw... never buy those plyo shoes that you see arnd. they never help, if it does, it's only when you use them. if you stop using them for a while, ur vert' 'll be back to what they use to be. unless you do thoe plyo shoes for a life long time.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 23, 2003)

those shoes are no good, plus they have to be bad for your back. there are better ways to go about calf training without walkin around in clown shoes. ha


----------



## plouffe (Nov 24, 2003)

I've heard they gave you shin splints...


----------



## baseballdude217 (Nov 24, 2003)

*thanks, 1` more Q though*

Today is Monday, i already worked out during school, i did a lower body barbell complex, so would it be wise to start this ail alert prgram today(i also have BBALL practice everyday) and tghe games start in 2 weeks.  I heard that your Vert will go down the first 2 or 3 days, but then after 1 full week u should see a gain of about 2 in, and then each week a little more gain.


So would all this be wise, or should i wait.  I really want to do this for baseball which starts right after basketball(about 4 months)


so should i start this today before basketball practice??


----------

